
MenderCon 2020 – a virtual conference focused on software modernization - mscottford
https://corgibytes.com/blog/2020/04/20/announcing-mendercon-2020/
======
joezydeco
At first glance I thought this was about the Mender IoT project (mender.io).
Is is not.

